# Londinium 1 Review



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

My Londinium 1 Review.

Firstly I will tell you a little bit about myself. I'm a perfectionist who likes to buy the best I can afford, I'm unforgiving and picky. Hence this review will be honest covering as much as I can good or bad. I have had the L1 1 year and 7 months as I am not the sort of person who has a machine for a month and tells you it's the best thing since sliced bread.

I was lucky enough to have coffeechap demonstrate his L1 for me. I was immediately sold on the fabulous classy look, the lever experience, the taste of the coffee and solid build quality. The whole lever way of producing the coffee was just too much for me not to have one.

My wife bought it for me for Christmas, I opened it up and with all my strength placed it on the work top. Wow it's heavy but that's the build quality you can expect. It's not a big machine but you need some height for the lever, more than that of a kitchen cupboard. All in chrome it looks stunning. Again I was lucky enough to have it assembled for me all I had to do was screw in the handle for the lever.

I switched it on and as I have a tank fed one the water is pumped into the boiler which makes a little noise but not as much as a pump coffee machine. It says it takes 12 minutes to warm up but it's not actually ready then. I would recommend 12oz of water flushed through the empty portafilter 3oz through the hot water port and activate the steam wand. Once the L1 has boiled again all the parts are warmed, primed and ready for your first shot.

As with any new machine, no matter how good, you have to get used to it. It's like owning a Ford Focus and then buying a Ferrari. The Ferrari is much better but you still have to get used to the way it drives. Well the L1 is my Ferrari.

Everything is positioned perfectly and the feet raise it nicely to get your milk jugs under. The hot water port is short and blasts out after a couple of seconds of holding the knob down so careful operation of the knob is needed to prevent spraying hot water everywhere but you get used to that easy enough.

The steam wand is always ready to go and can steam big jugs of milk. Mine came with a 4x1mm hole tip which is great for big jugs of milk. Very powerful. Too powerful for me and the 5oz of milk I steam for my single shot. So I simply bought a 2 hole tip which gives me the control I needed for perfect latte milk.

The drip tray is all chrome too with a nice drilled pattern. It's easily removed to clean but I still place a cup under to catch the waste to reduce cleaning. I place the cups straight on my drip tray so after time there is some grazing but not really noticeable and it still shines up nicely after cleaning. Ok here's me being picky. I would like the drip tray to clip in so it doesn't rattle when I wipe it as it sits in place loosely. But I'm not bothered now I'm used to holding it while I wipe it.

One more irritation for me is the tank lid. Its plastic covered with chrome and it scratches the top of the machine around the tank entrance no matter how careful you are. I would like it to be metal, clipped or hinged and not loose preventing the scratching. Again me being picky.

Ok to the reason why we buy these machines, the Coffee. I've never had a bad shot from this machine. It's AWESOME. Unless it breaks beyond repair I will never change it. It took a couple of weeks to get used to it and coffechap was kind enough to show me how to use it.

You still need a grinder capable of grinding the coffee fine enough and work on your distribution and tamping as you would any machine. But this lever is consistent as anything, always the same great tasting shot. Even if you are a complete amateur as I was, buy one of these, because it is so forgiving even if your distribution and tamping is not perfect you won't get a bad shot. I use a eureka mignon, and RAVE COFFEE BEANS with mine and its fabulous. I LOVE MY L1 AND WOULD DEFINITELY RECOMMEND IT FOR THE HOME USER WHO WANTS COFFEE SHOP QUALITY.

I just need to upgrade my grinder next. Have to work on the misses for Christmas I think. ?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice review. Love your enthusiasm for and enjoyment of the L1

Being picky though........

Who the heck wants coffe shop quality shots? They all suck. We want far far better, that's why we have our machines, this forum, and beans from wonderful roasters!


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

I mean real coffee shops like some of the ones I've visited in Rome and Amsterdam or Rave. I certainly didn't mean the rubbish you get served in Starbucks or Costa in an awful cardboard cup. I do apologise again for being picky.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

CamV6 said:


> Who the heck wants coffe shop quality shots? They all suck. We want far far better, that's why we have our machines, this forum, and beans from wonderful roasters!


Sweeping statement there, Cam.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Excellent review. Your coffee will get even better with a upgraded grinder.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes second that lovely review ,

The grinders may just be passing guests but the L1 is resident. and now after owning one I now know why waiting for a secondhand one to come along was such arduous wait .


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with the comment about the tank cover. It does the job but could've been designed better

Your comments about chrome. I believe that the drip tray and side panels are stainless steel


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

working dog said:


> Agree with the comment about the tank cover. It does the job but could've been designed better
> 
> Your comments about chrome. I believe that the drip tray and side panels are stainless steel


They are.


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

Just did my first couple of runs through my own new L1 and generally agree with all of the comments in the review. It's really nice that the drop tray can basically be kept clean and empty if you use a spare cup or bowl to catch excess coffee or any flushes (which is really nice since the drip tray is the hardest part of me to clean as I keep the machine in an office and need to wander through a building to get to a sink!).

It's also surprisingly easy to use. I'm using the four-hole tip for steaming and have found it to be okay, but would be interesting to compare to a two hole to see if I can get a better end product.

Despite the somewhat negative comments about the tank cover, the tank itself is a pleasure to use since it is so simple to fill (compared to trying to pour water into a little opening on the tank on the Brewtus I had), and really easy to uncover (since you don't need to lift off the entire top of the machine).

I've also got the Londinium tamper, which is lovely and, despite being so different from a 'standard' tamper design, is pretty easy to get used to from my limited experience.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Sweeping statement there, Cam.


it was meant light heartedly in the main i.e. that with an L1 he'll do better than that!

Its also mostly true

most so called coffee shops do serve total rubbish. there are a few speciality purveyors who are pukka but the majority of high street coffee shops serve coffee that doesn't bear any comparison with what most of us pull at home, especially on an L1


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

lovely seeing all the L1 owners that we have on the forum, certainly in my experience of machines the L1 has been the simplest of them all not only to use, but to maintain and clean. Yearly servicing is a simple process as is group seal and shower screen replacement. There really is very little to go wrong on the machine, plus I have had the tastiest espresso i have ever had from the L1.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> lovely seeing all the L1 owners that we have on the forum, certainly in my experience of machines the L1 has been the simplest of them all not only to use, but to maintain and clean. Yearly servicing is a simple process as is group seal and shower screen replacement. There really is very little to go wrong on the machine, plus I have had the tastiest espresso i have ever had from the L1.


Hi cc

whats involved in the yearly servicing? can you do this at home?

After a musica but for 500 more an L1 is definitely tempting me


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Fevmeister said:


> Hi cc
> 
> whats involved in the yearly servicing? can you do this at home?
> 
> After a musica but for 500 more an L1 is definitely tempting me


Servicing is very simple. Remove the four allen screws securing the piston lever assembly to group head and slide it out. Clean and re-grease the three seals. Remove the shower screen and clean. Apply some grease to the piston bore and re-fit the piston assembly. Takes half an hour.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Fevmeister said:


> Hi cc
> 
> whats involved in the yearly servicing? can you do this at home?
> 
> After a musica but for 500 more an L1 is definitely tempting me


as patrick has said, plus the shots from an l1 are much better than from the musica!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

What's also nice to see is how (with a few notable exceptions, Davidbondy, EricC and slas spring to mind) generally speaking I'm noticing that people who get an L1 seem to stick with it and don't suffer much upgraditis


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> What's also nice to see is how (with a few notable exceptions, Davidbondy, EricC and slas spring to mind) generally speaking I'm noticing that people who get an L1 seem to stick with it and don't suffer much upgraditis


Not forgetting the techno tart boots


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

If I were to be ordering an L1, not that I am yet, but potential future purchase, is there anything I should order along with it. I'd go for the additional twin spout portafilter. Anything else?


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

You've already got the HG One, VSTs, scales, tampers. A stack of Volvic?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

drude said:


> You've already got the HG One, VSTs, scales, tampers. A stack of Volvic?


Yeah, I'm pretty much set. Just wondered whether there's any extra stuff off the londinium site that's worth ordering at the time like extra lubricant.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I think it comes with enough lube to last a few years. Maybe get some seals?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You will get a tube of the grease and a naked portafilter I prefer using a single spout but I suppose if you want to do split pours get a double spout. Look forward to welcoming you to the clan


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You will get a tube of the grease and a naked portafilter I prefer using a single spout but I suppose if you want to do split pours get a double spout. Look forward to welcoming you to the clan


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Neill said:


> If I were to be ordering an L1, not that I am yet, but potential future purchase, is there anything I should order along with it. I'd go for the additional twin spout portafilter. Anything else?


I went for the bottom less filter because it hones my distribution and tamping skills. If it's not a nice centre pour from.the bottomless filter it's not my best shot.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

RASD4651 said:


> I went for the bottom less filter because it hones my distribution and tamping skills. If it's not a nice centre pour from.the bottomless filter it's not my best shot.


Yeah, it comes with a bottomless, think I'd want a twin spout as well though.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

CamV6 said:


> What's also nice to see is how (with a few notable exceptions, Davidbondy, EricC and slas spring to mind) generally speaking I'm noticing that people who get an L1 seem to stick with it and don't suffer much upgraditis


Can I add my name to that list...LOL


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

No, you've owned about half the L1s in circulation and you still have a reverse spring lever


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

CamV6 said:


> What's also nice to see is how (with a few notable exceptions, Davidbondy, EricC and slas spring to mind) generally speaking I'm noticing that people who get an L1 seem to stick with it and don't suffer much upgraditis


I can see why from my limited experience. I am still getting used to the lack of direct control over shot volume, but I look forward to every shot I pull on the machine (just the whole process), so that indicates something. I am still sorting out the tamping pressure - I am clearly over tamping a lot since I think I have the grind right (and I get a perfect shot if I remember to go very light on the tamping).

Now I need to focus my upgraditis on accessories and other bits of kit!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

evoman said:


> I can see why from my limited experience. I am still getting used to the lack of direct control over shot volume, but I look forward to every shot I pull on the machine (just the whole process), so that indicates something. I am still sorting out the tamping pressure - I am clearly over tamping a lot since I think I have the grind right (and I get a perfect shot if I remember to go very light on the tamping).
> 
> Now I need to focus my upgraditis on accessories and other bits of kit!


control over shot volume is easy done by weighing your output but it takes a little getting used too pulling cup one way and the scales the other way when you want to stop the flow .

As for tamping I concentrate more on distribution and getting a nice flat even bed , I find the tamp is more off just mild even dab.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Unfortunately some of us can only ever dream of owning such a machine as the cost is just beyond us. However there are other lever machines out here but the question is, are there any that are not just affordable to us mere mortals but are any good?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah lots that are good, from caravel to gaggia factory etc if you are prepared to learn the skill how to use them correctly


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Reiss is planning to produce an entry level manual lever machine priced lower than the current L1. It's going to take 1-2 years but knowing the quality of the current set of machines, I can't say I'm not excited. Although I'm hoping to have saved up for a used L1 by then..


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

Pompeyexile said:


> Unfortunately some of us can only ever dream of owning such a machine as the cost is just beyond us. However there are other lever machines out here but the question is, any that are not just affordable to us mere mortals but are any good?


yes the elektra mcal, had mine from new 1988, had pump machines but always back to my trusty mcal, looked many times at the londinim don't think i could dispose the mcal, no room for two levers sadly.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

\ said:


> yes the elektra mcal, had mine from new 1988, had pump machines but always back to my trusty mcal, looked many times at the londinim don't think i could dispose the mcal, no room for two levers sadly.


I recall Reiss addressing this question in a blog post some time back. He advised buying a La Pavoni Professional. They're about a fourth of the price of an L1. I had an LP Europiccola (the same as the Professional but with a smaller boiler and no pressure gauge) before my L1. The La Pavoni is less versatile but it makes excellent shots.


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok so here is an update of my experience with the Londinium 1. I have had it three years, used it pretty much every day and loved every minute of it and still loving every minute of it. I keep it very clean but have never serviced it. Recently it started leaking as the 4 seals (3 internal 1 group) on the piston have perished. Still, not bad for 3 years with all that heat and pressure. Just bought a new set of seals and some grease from Londinium web site, so fingers crossed all will be good when I have fitted them. I have got the old seals off but the piston rings where the seals were are difficult to clean. My fault really as I should have re-greased them every 6 months or so. Saying that this is all really easy stuff, so if you have one of these don't be afraid to do this yourself. The seals and the grease aren't cheap and as everything comes by DHL, postage is excessive for these small items but when buying from Londinium you are always buying the best of everything. A tip for you that if after 2 to 3 years yours starts leaking like this don't bother trying to get away with a re-grease, change the seals as well. I bought the grease first then the seals so paid double postage. I will post again once I have fitted the new seals but hope this update encourages more coffee enthusiasts to become L1 lovers like me.


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

OMG why didn't I replace these seals sooner. I've been producing bad coffee for a couple of months as my L 1 lever has been slipping, leaking and leaving me with mushy coffee pucks and all down to perished seals. Don't wait folks just change them. I followed the video Reiss put on the Londinium web site and it was easy to do. The longest time was spent cleaning the piston ready for the new seals. I used a mixture of degreasing agents and Brasso which did the trick. Obviously washing all that off at the end. Just pulled my first coffee with the new seals. Wow you wouldnt believe the difference. Perfect pour, correct pressure, 30 second single shot, nice dry puck and the taste was as I remembered when I first had my machine. I will definitely be greasing my seals every six months and changing them as soon as they show signs of wear. Loving my L 1 all over again. It's like trading your missis in for a younger model. Lol. Only joking my missis is awesome.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Such a simple machine to maintain yourself, but remember it has to be maintained, these will go on and on if lookedafter


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

@RASD4651 I have the same machine and grinder set up as you; would be good to compare notes on grind settings and beans. I'm only 3kg through on the grinder so still a little inconsistent, but i'm weighing in and out so not too much of a problem.

I would my L1 second (actually 3rd) hand and the first thing I did was replace the seals with the new ones! Free on all orders over £50 (I think? until Christmas) so I bought a new PF and some grease and got the seals thrown in. Next up, I'd like to replace PF seal and that funny cardboard one between the chamber and the machine itself?

Have you plumbed in at all?

*RASD4651*


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

No mine is tank fed. I wouldn't change the green cardboard gasket unless you have a problem. But definitely replace the pf seal. I use coffee beans from Rave so always fresh. This helps with the consistency of the grinder. Beans older than about two to three weeks will not grind as well, giving the appearance that your grinder is inconsistent. Do you always use fresh beans?


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

RASD4651 said:


> No mine is tank fed. I wouldn't change the green cardboard gasket unless you have a problem. But definitely replace the pf seal. I use coffee beans from Rave so always fresh. This helps with the consistency of the grinder. Beans older than about two to three weeks will not grind as well, giving the appearance that your grinder is inconsistent. Do you always use fresh beans?


Of course! I just meant that there is a lack consistency in the weight outputs (not the grind size). I use 4.5 seconds on the double and get about 14-16g. (i'm using Coffee Compass beans FYI).

I find i aim for 25g from a 15.8g puck in about 30 seconds. Certainly works for me with their Brighton Lane blend. I see you have a 7G basket; how much coffee goes in and comes out of that?

Cheers, Andy


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

I haven't weighed for ages but about nine grams goes in. I'm passed all the weighing having done it it so much and once my shots were consistent I stopped weighing and just enjoy making and drinking the coffee now.


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sounds like you are having fun with yours and I bet your shots are great.


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Servicing is very simple. Remove the four allen screws securing the piston lever assembly to group head and slide it out. Clean and re-grease the three seals. Remove the shower screen and clean. Apply some grease to the piston bore and re-fit the piston assembly. Takes half an hour.


 I have not yet removed the shower screen on my L1. At this point, I would only want to clean the screen (no maintenance to the seals & piston is yet required). Do I need to remove the four allen screws & dismantle the grouphead, to remove the shower screen, or can it be safely pried out via some proven method, & in a way that won't damage the screen or grouphead?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

No need to remove the Allen bolts, a large flat screwdriver or an old teaspoon placed in the ridge of the shower screen, there is one nearest the screen and gently levered should do the job easily. May need to try at two opposite points, also if its not been removed for a while it may need a little more leverage in which case protect the group head with something, a cloth, a piece of rubber (inner tube) or anything else you have at hand.
The ridge is shown clearly in this picture https://coffeehit.co.uk/products/ims-precision-e61-shower-screen
This video show's the removal and replacement of the shower screen, remember this is for an e61 group & not a lever although the principal is the same, I find it best to work on a cold machine saves a lot of pain,






I use a brush like the following to get right into the hard to reach recesses, a little OTT maybe but it gets a lot of old grinds out which is good, https://www.boots.com/boots-expert-interspace-toothbrush-10231943
All of the above shouldn't take much longer than 15 minutes as long as the shower screen & gasket come out easily, and take note of which way around the gasket is so you put it back the same way, often there's a smooth side and a side with a bevel so look out for that. Phew...hope it goes smoothly... any problems repost & someone will help out


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

@********** that is excellent guidance, thank you! I will try this just as soon as my machine is cool.


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

@********** Your instructions worked like a charm! Very easy & mission accomplished! The screen gasket stayed attached to the screen though, so I left it in place; there is no need to remove it, right?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Deidre said:


> @********** Your instructions worked like a charm! Very easy & mission accomplished! The screen gasket stayed attached to the screen though, so I left it in place; there is no need to remove it, right?


Glad it went well for you, the gasket & shower screen should part company easily, just a matter of sliding the two apart, and allows the removal of any crud which has the knack of getting between the two, less crud = better tasting coffee. Won't hurt to ignore this time but next time (at least weekly depending on coffee consumption) try to separate the two and soak in hot water & cafiza for 5mins which will remove the crud (use a soft brush if needed). Remember to check the orientation of the gasket before separation and replace it back the right way, bevel to the top of the shower screen. Repost if unsure of anything.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

@Deidre look what the forum queen has kindly done...https://coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?/topic/43603-How-Things-Look-Here!#entry695445


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

********** said:


> @Deidre look what the forum queen has kindly done...https://coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?/topic/43603-How-Things-Look-Here!#entry695445


 https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/43603-how-things-look-here/page/7/?tab=comments#comment-695473


----------

